# Hunting what I can



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Was out today and got a pigeon and an English starling I was surprised at the penetration I got on the pigeon. I was using 3/4"-1/2" x 7.2" Tbg and 3/8 steel.you can see the results for yourself.


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

The one picture shows the steel out of the pigeon breast and the other shows it still inside


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Good job! Enjoy!


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

I plan to!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

oh wow! an entry hole and the ball just hanging on the other side. thats some intense penetration ! (thats what she said . . .  )


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting. How many yards was the shot?


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

About ten yards give or take


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Always interesting to see what the inexpensive and lowly 3/8's steel ball is capable of . . . I think of it as kind of the ".22LR" of the slingshot world. 

Thank you.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm just looking forward to hitting something of size with my 3/8" .. I have only a couple of starlings so far and it went through them like butter at ~25+ yds as I remember.

Love the 3/8" steel as it is cheap, fly's very fast out of my sling set up and can carry a lot of them in my pouch.

wll


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes, I get two of my favorite things out of them speed and accuracy


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

You know a nice plump meaty breast when you see one. (!) That'll make a fine lunch. Pretty nice Hays knock off you made too... his stuff is one of the most often used for home mades.

Ever try a magnet used as a ball dispenser hung from the belt or put a magnet in the base of your handle with epoxy and carry a few fast ones like that? Since hunting usually involves one or maybe two shots only, either you hit or the animal goes off, a few handy rounds are nice and easty to restock from your side pouch.

Yep, 3/8 steelies are zippy...nice and flat and smack hard...good enough for pigeons, a bit light for rabbits unless a head shot.


----------



## Jrricha2 (Aug 11, 2015)

The magnet trick is pretty slick I may try to put one on the hdpe slingshot im working on now


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I've never had squab, I don't think I have seen a pigeon since I moved to Champaign IL I may have to look. I did see two Pheasant in a cornfield on the way to work, but I am sure the DNR would frown upon that


----------

